# 3ds-flashcard.com Reviews



## rc11982 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello,
I am search for a Reseller of SKY3DS close to me (I am in AZ) and was wondering if anyone has used 3ds-flashcard.com and if so was it a smooth transaction?

Thanks


----------



## alphaomegacode (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey there,

Had the same question.  Trying to get a DSTwo, and this seems like the only option outside of www.r4town.com.  Did you order yet?  Or has anyone had experience with them or www.r4town.com?

Thanks!


----------

